# Installation logiciel simulation dynamique des fluides



## petitbeurre44 (16 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaiterais installer Linux sur mon IBook, car j'ai besoin de faire des simulations numériques en mécanique des fluides avec un logiciel qui ne tourne que sous Linux. 
Mais je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers Linux (enfin, je connais les commandes de base, cd, ls, etc.) et un petit jeune dans l'univers Mac.
Pourriez-vous m'expliquer précisément (ou me donner un lien d'un site) comment faire point par point pour installer linux sur ma bécane? Je sais qu'il faut créer une partition, mais après? j'insère le cd d'install de Linux, il faut appuyer sur une touche spéciale pendant que je reboote, etc etc, autant de questions que je me pose.
Merci énormément pour vos lumières.

Hervé

PS: question subsidiaire: quelle version de linux est-il le plus judicieux d'installer? red hat, ubuntu,...?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2006)

A tout hasard comment s'appelle ce logiciel ?


----------



## petitbeurre44 (16 Mai 2006)

Le logiciel s'appelle Gerris Flow Solver, c'est un code "maison" développé à Paris-6.


----------



## ntx (16 Mai 2006)

Et il n'est pas compilable sur Mac OSX ? Ca serait plus simple


----------



## petitbeurre44 (16 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Et il n'est pas compilable sur Mac OSX ? Ca serait plus simple




Voilà la liste d'instructions que je devrais réaliser pour installer ce logiciel sous Mac (c'est mon prof qui écrit, et c'est une sommité, donc s'il dit que c'est dur, j'ai tendance à ne pas y croire pour mon install perso...)
D'autre part, une question que je me pose: J'ai Fink sur mon système, mais je n'arrive pas à me souvenir: l'ai-je installé moi-même où est-ce une application native sous Tiger? Merci!

Pour le plaisir, donc, la liste d'instructions:

_ It has been extremely difficult to me compile it and I wanted to
describe my experience. Please forgive the long message.

1) I am using Mac OS 10.3.7 , system kernel is Darwin 7.7.2

2) I have installed Apples X11 SDK from Xcode (Xcode 1.5 Release for
Mac OS X version 10.3 (Panther) )  and Apple's X11 version 10.1

3) I installed a large number of packages via fink, including xfree86,
xfree86-shlibs, pango-xft2-dev, gtkglext1-shlibs,
gtk+2-dev,  etc... I am unhappy about installing fink's xfree because I
now have TWO GL libraries, the one from Apple and the one from fink .
However I am not sure I should complain, since as described below
almost everything works.


4a) I have the following environment variables set:
% export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/local/lib"
% export
PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig:/usr/lib/pkgconfig:/sw/lib/
pkgconfig"

4b) I tried several build using various versions of gcc (gcc-3.1,
gcc-3.3 from Apple, gcc-4) .
gts-0.7.6 and gerris-0.9.2 . Eventually I built the entire suite with
gcc-3.1 , which I
also got from Xcode.  I select the gcc compiler using gcc_select.

5) Now for the hard part: gfsview-0.4.2

 5.a) ./configure says :

checking for OSMesaCreateContext in -lOSMesa... yes

so it thinks it can build gfsview-batch. OK.

5.b) Then I type

make clean
make

and I get:

gfsgl.c:34:20: GL/glu.h: No such file or directory

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/gl.h is actually there but the system wants the
* Apple * version of GL.

what I do is that  I replace all instances of <GL/xxx.h> by
<OpenGL/xxx.h>.
That way, we compile with the Apple version of GL . You can find an
example of this in

gl2ps/gl2ps.h :

#if defined(__APPLE__)
#  include <OpenGL/gl.h>
#else
#  include <GL/gl.h>
#endif


5.c) I try to compile again. Everything compiles except gfsview-batch
that
 fails now, because it does not find osmesa.h .  I do "make install"
anyway.

Simple tests of gerris and gfsview seem to work.
However, I also have the same problem that Ben Moat and Markus Hitter
reported: I cannot read simulation output file
generated on a linux box.

5.d) I then change back
 <OpenGL/osmesa.h> to  <GL/osmesa.h>  in batch/gfsview-batch.c . The
system still does not find the
header file so I type

% export CPPFLAGS="-I/usr/X11R6/include"

then ./configure, make , make install ... again ... and it compiles !
however I got a bus error
when I tried to use it :

 ( In gerris-0.9.2/test , I did "python test.py merging" , the result is

merging.sh: line 27: 19638 Done                    sed "s/LEVEL/8/g" <$1
      19639                       | sed "s/SIM/sim-8/g"
      19640                       | gerris2D -
      19641 Bus error               | gfsview-batch2D

)_


----------



## ntx (16 Mai 2006)

Ca m'a l'air bien détaillé. Y pus qu'a ...

Fink n'est pas natif, il faut l'installer. Il existe une interface graphique "Fink Commander" à télécharge sur le net.

Franchement il vaut mieux essayer cette manip plutôt que de se lancer dans l'installation de Linux sur ton Mac, ceci juste pour une application.


----------



## petitbeurre44 (16 Mai 2006)

OK je vais essayer ça merci de ton aide!
à+


----------



## daffyb (16 Mai 2006)

Je pense que la compilation devrait mieux se passer de nos jours car dans l'historique des mise à jour on parle d'instructions spécifique pour la compilation sous MacOS
des info ici :
http://gfs.sourceforge.net/


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a l'air bien détaillé. Y pus qu'a ...
> 
> Fink n'est pas natif, il faut l'installer. Il existe une interface graphique "Fink Commander" à télécharge sur le net.
> 
> Franchement il vaut mieux essayer cette manip plutôt que de se lancer dans l'installation de Linux sur ton Mac, ceci juste pour une application.




+1 .... d'autant plus qu'un logiciel linux (intel) ne tournera pas forcemment sous un linux PPC !!!

Donc, y'a pas à se poser 36000 questions: suis le pas à pas fourni !


----------



## Zeusviper (17 Mai 2006)

tant qu'a faire toujours plus simple : http://gerris.darwinports.com/

non?


----------



## petitbeurre44 (17 Mai 2006)

Ah effectivement, je connaissais pas! merci bien de l'info! j'ai réussi installer à Gerris, maintenant il reste le gros morceau, installer GFSview (le visionneur).
Merci beaucoup à tous de votre aide.
Hervé


----------



## petitbeurre44 (24 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
Je reviens à la charge avec mon logiciel de mécanique des fluides, Gerris Flow Solver.
Je vous explique mon problème. J'arrive à compiler quand je fais des simulations simples. Mais dès que ça se complique un peu, Gerris me renvoie systématiquement un message d'erreur. Je ne vois pas d'où vient le problème. D'autant plus que ça marche sur le Mac de mon prof!

Je rentre dans le détail.
Le fichier qui ne veut pas compiler est celui-ci:

_1 2 GfsSimulation GfsBox GfsGEdge {} {
  GfsTime { end = 50 }
  GfsRefine 6
  GfsInit {} {
   U = (0.5 - rand()/(double)RAND_MAX)
   V = (0.5 - rand()/(double)RAND_MAX)

  }
  GfsOutputTime            { istep = 10   } stdout
  GfsOutputProjectionStats { istep = 10   } stdout
  GfsOutputScalarStats     { istep = 10   } stdout { v = Vorticity }
  GfsOutputPPM             { step = 0.1 } vorticity.ppm {
    v = Vorticity
    min = -10
    max =  10
  }
}
GfsBox {}
1 1 right
1 1 top
_

(en gros, ce code permet d'afficher le champ de vorticité dans une cellule. On définit classiquement le domaine, les conditions initiales, les conditions limites,...)
La réponse du terminal quand je compile est:
_gerris: file `vorticity.gfs' is not a valid simulation file
vorticity.gfs:5:8: expecting a number, variable or GTS surface (val)_

Si j'enlève la fonction Rand, ça compile (mais la simulation perd de son intérêt...). ça ne vient apparement d'une confusion entre les points et les virgules pour les décimaux (j'ai essayé)
Mon prof m'a conseillé d'essayer les lignes de commande suivantes:
_export LC_ALL="POSIX"_
_export LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"_
_export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/local/lib"_
_export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:"/usr/local/lib:/sw/local/lib:/sw/lib"
_

mais ça ne change rien...je suis désespéré, d'autant que ça tourne sur le Powerbook de mon prof! Donc il me manque sans doute des autorisations ou choses de ce genre...
Je rappelle que j'ai installé moult packages via Fink.
Si vous avez une idée pour m'ôter cette vilaine épine du pied...Merci beaucoup d'avance!
Bonne journée
Hervé


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2006)

Je dirais que tu as dû oublier quelque option de configuration pré-compilatoire, qui fait que la fonction 'rand' n'a pas été intégrée au soft.
Raconte un peu comment tu as compilé ton soft.


----------



## petitbeurre44 (24 Mai 2006)

Comment j'ai compilé? Assez simplement à vrai dire.
J'ai d'abord installé plein de packages via Fink (Gtk, Pango,...), ensuite j'ai downloadé Gerris, j'ai fait ./configure, make, make install.
Point à préciser (je ne sais pas si c'est important ou pas): je n'ai tapé les %export LD_LIBRARY_PATH /usr/xxx qu'après avoir compilé gerris, peut-être aurait-il fallu le taper après l'installation des packages et avant l'installation de Gerris?)
Merci beaucoup Bompi d'essayer de m'aider en tout cas!


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2006)

Il te faudrait faire un 
	
	



```
./configure --help
```
 et regarder les options possibles. Il y a peut-être une option ayant trait à la fonctionnalité 'random'. Éventuellement, regarde aussi config.log pour voir si _configure_ n'a pas indiqué ne pas avoir trouvé telle ou telle librairie (ou composant).


----------



## petitbeurre44 (25 Mai 2006)

Bompi tu es mon dieu, ça marche. Il manquait une librairie, comme dit dans le configure.log. Je te remercie infiniment pour ton aide. Bonne journée


----------

